# Where can you find wooden dowels for making rock candy



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Anyone know a resource on the internet for the wooden dowels they used for the old fashioned rock candy?

Thanks,


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Nicko,

Short answer, no.

Options, I was at Menards and bought a 3 foot dowel for 18 cents, They had smaller, suitable for rock candy, dowels for 12 cents each. These can be cut with a sturdy pair of kitchen shears.

Another option could be just using some Bamboo skewers.

Just a few thoughts from the edge....


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You can use the heavy 5 inch skewers if your talking about the rock candy coffee type stir stix. Sysco sells them. 
Or if you want the big ones Home Depot has all kinds of dowls

Bamboo skewers wont work, they tend to bend and are to long


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Did some Googling:

These are small and for lollis. However, they are coming from the UK, don't know what that will do to shipping
http://www.loynds.co.uk/Packaging/Sticks/wooden_candy_sticks.shtml

These are larger than I think you are looking for.
http://www.confectioneryhouse.com/product.php?productid=5037&cat=196&bestseller=Y

I called Candy Land Crafts (New Jersey based and I've used them before), but no luck there. The nice lady there said I was the second one to call today. So who else called? The hunt is on.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks everyone appreciate the input.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL, just set up three little science projects two days ago, the theme; Rock crystals!:roll:

I filled three mason jars with sugar water and tried using string, but they are quite uncooperative in sinking without wieghts, so ther idea hit me to use bamboo skewers.

In a week or so, i'll know if it works.:bounce:

Do you have a Michaels in your area? that would be the first place I would try, :look: Michaels - The Arts & Crafts Store:look:


----------



## goodchef (Apr 6, 2010)

Your local lumber yard. Make sure the wood IS NOT treated and in its natural state.

This especially goes for CEDAR when you are making Cedar salmon.


----------

